
Show HN: Guess whether a quote is from Trump or fine-tuned GPT-2 - TrumpOrBot
https://trumporbot.com
======
TrumpOrBot
I fine-tuned gpt-2 with 40 years' worth of interviews with Trump. It gave
pretty believable results so I made a quick quiz where users guess whether a
given quote comes from Trump or the model.

It's a minor side project, but I'd love to get people's feedback on it and how
I might improve the approach.

------
abraxas
11/16

~~~
TrumpOrBot
That's above average so far :) Most people have been in the 7-10 range.

Would you mind letting me know how you felt about the number of questions? Too
many, too few, just right?

~~~
abraxas
Just right and a good insight into how easy he is to emulate in software. Very
good brain.

